# whats up



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

http://aquadise.com/home/index.php?main_pa...b9c28ad27914526

I bought plants from them with 2-3 day shipping on the 19th. It states it went out for shipping but is still not here. Tranking it doesnt work. I am worried my poor little plants are stuck in a box out in the TX heat. I cant find a number to contact the company on can anyone help me out.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just what I found so far-I know it's not what you asked-But it's a contact....

Missing and wrong item will be cover by any shipping method. DOA guarantee will only cover Priority and Express shipping only. Please send all Inquiries to [email protected] We will reply within 24-48 hrs.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just what I found so far-I know it's not what you asked-But it's a contact....
> 
> Missing and wrong item will be cover by any shipping method. DOA guarantee will only cover Priority and Express shipping only. Please send all Inquiries to [email protected] We will reply within 24-48 hrs.


cool I e mailed them. thx for the reply.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> Just what I found so far-I know it's not what you asked-But it's a contact....
> 
> Missing and wrong item will be cover by any shipping method. DOA guarantee will only cover Priority and Express shipping only. Please send all Inquiries to [email protected] We will reply within 24-48 hrs.


cool I e mailed them. thx for the reply.
[/quote]

Np


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If you are in TX and your plants have been in transit for more then a day or two they are likely to be toast. Aquadise used to have free shipping via USPS in a flat envelope. he used to be very good about refunding for wrong or lost things. I'm not sure why his sending the wrong item would have anything to do with the type of shipping you get. He is also notorious for sending the wrong plants. And you should also know that the plants you receive will look nothing like the ones in the pictures.

I know this thread is a little old. Have you heard anything by now?


----------

